# finally finished my dog lots



## jigman29 (Oct 29, 2014)

Been working on them in the evening for a couple months and finally finished today.I made 4 runs 8x8,I used wood for the floors because where I wanted to put them had a bad slope and I didn't want to dig down enough to pour a slab.I got tired of my dogs destroying my chain link over the years so I used the goat panels around the bottom and cattle panels on top.I divided the runs with metal to keep my dogs from fighting through the wife and barking at one another.I still have to run my water line to it and run power.Sorry for the bad pic but all I had was my iPhone.


----------



## state159 (Oct 29, 2014)

Looks fine to me and I'm sure the dogs enjoy it. Way to go.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 29, 2014)

N I C E !!!!


----------



## shawnrice (Oct 30, 2014)

looks good


----------



## goose buster (Nov 20, 2014)

How do you get in the ones on the end?


----------



## siberian1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice job


----------



## conejero (Nov 20, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 20, 2014)

Looks downright professional !


----------



## jigman29 (Nov 20, 2014)

goose buster said:


> How do you get in the ones on the end?



I rarely have to but if so I just take a big step up.I need to build a couple steps up to them but they are only about 3 ft high so it isn't that bad.


----------



## goose buster (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks good wish I had some like that. Just to old to step that high.lol


----------

